# Baby Pigeon not pooping?



## Michpign (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi I have a baby pigeon that I have been feeding with Kaytee Exact bird formula and it hasn't pooped in about a day i was wondering if someone could help me with this. Thanks


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Person needing advice and help and referred them here to get help because I have no experience with feeding a baby pigeon about a week old..maybe a little more in age...Yellow down feathers on it....Baby was doing wonderful but now is stopped up please advise if you can...Thank you c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should only feed after the crop has emptied. Maybe the mix is too thick? The food needs to be warm, not hot, and the baby needs to be kept very warm, otherwise his system cannot digest the food. If you add a bit of baby applesauce to the food mix, that often helps to move things through. But right now, maybe just a bit of warmed applesauce(preferably baby applesauce without the sugar and additives), mixed with a bit of warm water, and very gently message his crop, then keep him warm.


----------



## Michpign (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help and I tried olive oil last night and that seemed to work and i will keep the applesauce idea in mind. Thanks so much.


----------

